# brigarder H. E Brown



## rz350 (3 Jun 2006)

I have an item ( a plaque) from 1964/65 that was given to Brigadier H. E. Brown OBE ED CD for work in Indochina, IN Laos to be specific He was working with the International Control and Supervisory Commission, according to the plaque. It was given to him by Major Charles W Turton. 

I am curious as to who Brigadier H E Brown is, and what this Commission is. Google doesn't seem to have anything, so I figure I would turn here.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Jun 2006)

International Commission For Supervision And Control Service - ICSC
http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/cmdp/mainmenu/group06/icmic



> The mandate of the ICCS in Vietnam was to supervise the cease-fires and withdrawal of French troops and to supervise the movement of refugees. The ICSC Laos was to supervise the cease-fire and promote negotiations between the Royal Laotian government and the Pathel Lao. Canadian participation in the ICSC Laos was 1954 - 1958 and then 1961 - 1969. The ICSC Cambodia monitored the Geneva Accords and helped the Khmer resistance forces disband and return home and the Viet Minh to leave the country. Much of the work was done from 1954 to 1955 and Canada had only token representation after 1958. The commission withdrew completely in 1969.


----------



## rz350 (3 Jun 2006)

Thanks for the link, but that medal is not what I have, I have a big silver plaque mounted on wood. Some good info there tho, now I at least know what the Commission was.


----------



## Hambone (9 Nov 2010)

If you get this (as it is an old message) I knew Major Charles W Turton when I was a kid. My father (Major David B. Gordon) was with him in Vietnam back in 67-68 working with ICSC.
I have a photo of Charles Turton, if you want a copy I could email it to you if you like (just a candid shot in a Saigon hotel room). If there are names on the plaque, let me know if there is any reference to Turton or my father. 

Cheers 

Hamish


----------



## cgsarty (15 Aug 2012)

Brigadier General H.E. (Ted) Brown, OBE OStJ ED CD BA
From “The Quadrant” Fall 2010
BGen Brown was born in Brandon, Manitoba 30 August 1912. 
His 40 year military career began in 1928 when he enlisted at age 16 in the Manitoba Rangers. He excelled in marksmanship and qualified as an instructor at the Canadian Small Arms School at Sarcee Camp. He rose through the non-commissioned ranks and was commissioned. Second Lieutenant in 1932 and Captain in 1935. Further infantry qualifying courses were completed at Fort Osborne Barracks in Winnipeg the next year.
In 1936 the Canadian government decided the Army lacked sufficient artillery units. The Manitoba Rangers was disbanded and the 26th Field Regiment RCA was formed. Capt Brown thereupon rebadged to Artillery. Ceasing
employment at Eaton’s in Brandon, he joined the Canadian Army Active Force in January 1940. Reverting to Lieutenant, he received artillery training first at Fort Frontenac, Kingston, then at Camp Petawawa for approximately a year with 17th Field Regiment RCA. The now Major Brown was appointed OC 37 Fd Bty. 
The Regiment sailed for England in November 1941, underwent further extensive training, and was rated first in overall performance amongst Canadian artillery units. In mid-October 1943 the Regiment sailed to Italy and deployed in the Ortona sector. In February1943 he was appointed Acting LCol and CO 1 RCHA. Whilst in this appointment he was wounded by shrapnel in the right leg and shoulder necessitating hospitalization for approximately two months. Returning to his Regiment, he took part in operations breaching the Hitler Line including the first William target ever fired by his Regiment. Further operations included the Liri Valley, the shelling of Aquino, the crossing of the Melfa River and finally the breaking the Gothic and Gustav Lines. He subsequently became an Officer of the Order of the British Empire for his exemplary performance and leadership.
His citation reads in part: “Lt.-Col. Brown went forward to the most advanced posts under heavy mortar, machine gun and rifle fire and carried out the reconnaissance and ranging necessary for the close artillery support of the brigade’s assault. This officer’s unflinching devotion to duty and skill throughout the battle made an important contribution to the successful breaking of two strong enemy defence lines – the Gustav and Adolph Hitler Lines ... His skill in drawing up and coordinating fire plans as CRA’s representative at HQ 3 CIB during the attacks across the Foglia River on 30 August… and on 17 September …was largely responsible for the success of the Brigade in these actions”.
A diminished list of BGen Brown’s many postings and commands follows:
· 1945 Commanded 1st Fd Regt RCHA in NW Europe for 5 months, and after the war A3 – Canadian Army Artillery Training Centre, Shilo, Manitoba.
· 1947-49 G S O 1 , Directorate of Weapons and Development, Army HQ. He completed parachute training at Rivers, Manitoba and still proudly wears his para wings.
· 1954-57 Commandant, The Royal Canadian School of Artillery, Shilo, Manitoba.
· April – October 1957 Senior Canadian Officer UNEF, Palestine and Egypt.
· Feb 1958- Aug 1959 Promoted Brigadier and appointed Commander, 2 CIBG, Petawawa.
· Sep 1959 – Jun 1960 Attended National Defence College, Kingston.
· Jul 1960 – 1964 Commander, Central Ontario Area.
· Sep 1964 – Sep 1965 Senior Military Advisor, Canadian Delegation, Viet Nam and Senior Military Officer, Indo China.
· 1966 Retired from Canadian Army.
· 1966 -1977 General Manager and Secretary, Canadian Urban Transit Association. Appointed to Hall of Fame for contributions to the Canadian transit industry.
· 1980 – 1985 Consultant, EAC Amy & Son – Paper Recycling Project for Ministry of Environment, Ontario
BGen Brown was a busy man in his retirement. He traveled to many countries with his late wife Julie who sadly passed in 1999. Julie was the former Lieutenant (NS) Julie DeLacey Prindiville; they were married in Horsham, Sussex, England on 23 January 1943.
Ted has served on many committees: St. John Ambulance (32 years service), Membership and Library
Committees of the Royal Canadian Military Institute, Soldiers’ Tower Committee of the University of Toronto and
RCMI Outdoors Club. He is a Life Member of the Royal Canadian Legion and President of Fort York Branch 165 from 1984-85. Ted was a distinguished HLCol and HCol of 7th Toronto Regiment during the years 1986-89 and 1989-91 respectively. 
Ted authored the University of Toronto Memorial Book culminating four years of extensive research. The book records the death, place of burial and faculty of the 557 former students and graduates who gave their lives in the service of Canada during WWII. In recognition he was awarded the honorary degree of Doctor of
Military Studies and the Arbor Award for outstanding voluntary service to the University of Toronto. 
From 1991-2000 Ted was an Artillery Veteran Commentators for the Canadian Land Forces Command and Staff College annual tour of WWII battlefields in Italy. For many years Ted has hosted the annual D-Day luncheon at the RCMI.
Ted leads an active life both physically and mentally. He has an amazing memory and eye for detail. He continues to show a keen interest in all military matters, particularly those which affect The Royal Regiment of Canadian Artillery and 7th Toronto Regiment RCA. He rarely misses a mess dinner and is regularly seen at Legion and RCMI events. He is a supporter, Life Member and Honorary Life Member of RCAA. His entire life and career, both in war and peace, has been a continuous story of generous and outstanding service to the benefit of Canada and the Royal Regiment.


Brigadier Brown's 100th birthday will be celebrated with an event in Toronto on 7 Sep 2012.


----------

